# Calcular consumo puente diodos, condensadores...



## IgnacioD6 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hola a todos,

he de calcular el consumo de los componentes de la fuente de la figura, ya he calculado el de los reguladores P=(Vin-Vout)*I, el de los led con sus resistencias con la formula de P=I*V y considerando que la tnasion en conducción del led rojo es de 1,6v y que la  Imax para no dañar el diodo led rojo es de 20mA (yo la he fijado a 10mA). Mi duda es el consumo del puente de diodos (W08M) que lo he mirado en la hoja de caracteristicas y no he encontrado nada, y el consumo de los condensadores (creo recordar que en C.C era 0W, pero no lo se seguro)


Gracias!


----------



## pepechip (Jun 2, 2008)

un puente de diodos por si solo no consume nada. pero si quieres saber la potencia que disipa ten en cuenta que siempre se encuentran 2 diodos conduciendo al mismo tiempo, y la caida de tension de estos es de 0,7V y la intensidad sera la que consuma el circuito que conectes.

Los condensadores solo consumen en el momento en que se estan cargando, una vez cargados estos el consumo es nulo.

Por lo tanto el consumo del puente de diodos y de los condensadores puedes despreciarlo.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 3, 2008)

Cuidado pepechip
Hay una intensidad a la conexión que es elevadísima ya que el condensador es un cortocircuito al estar descargado. Hay qu ecalcular la "Intensidad no repetitiva " que se va a producir ya que te fastidia los diodos del puente rectificador.
Claro que como nadie lo tiene en cuenta pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 3, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Los condensadores solo consumen en el momento en que se estan cargando, una vez cargados estos el consumo es nulo.



Normalmente si pones condensadores de mucha capacidad es porque el circuito consume mucha corriente, con lo que el puente de diodos estara sobredimensionado para esa corriente.

No es muy normal poner un puente de 1A con un condensador de 15.000 uF. Yo para esas capacidades he utilizado puentes de 20A, para consumos de 10A.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 3, 2008)

En alguno de mis post (ni idea del tiempo) ya explique el tema. 
No le voy a dar más vueltas pero eso se puede calcular y ... con del datasheet en la mano puedes ahorrar un monton de dinero en los diseños ya que no es necesario hacer cosas tan animales.
LA intensidad máxima no repetitiva a la hora de la conexión es igual a:
"2 x pi x f x c x la tensión de pico del secundario"

Con ese valor hay que mirar si lo aguanta nuestro puente  o en su caso diodo.


----------



## PITERBLACK (Ago 13, 2012)

algun ejemplo para entenderlo mejor .
puede ser con algun ejercicio


----------

